# Eazy-E's 63



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

Any info on what happened to his lolo after he passed alway?


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

dont quote me on this, but I think it was auctioned off for a charity or something. I could be wrong


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 12:55 PM~3966263
> *dont quote me on this, but I think it was auctioned off for a charity or something. I could be wrong
> *


indeed i was i think for the aids thingamajig


for all we know it could be in Japan :dunno:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 8 2005, 12:43 PM~3966218
> *Any info on what happened to his lolo after he passed alway?
> *


 :uh: pics????


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I miss Eazy :tears:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 04:20 PM~3966351
> *I miss Eazy :tears:
> *



yeah true that... RIP


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:tears:


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 8 2005, 12:29 PM~3966386
> *:angry:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: I would think if he had money he would have a bigger stone or something.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

He doesnt have any control over that Tamieka does


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

that's fucked up.


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

RIP


----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)




----------



## Madrox64 (Jul 7, 2002)

:0


----------



## D-BO (Dec 9, 2004)

I miss that voice :tears:


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i know the story of that car.
the green one.
i know his nefews and shit.they live right up the street from me.
it wasnt auctioned.
he was in debt with some people and his girl had em take the car.
i met up with the owner of it now and he has a copy of the original title and it says eric wright on it.
the car still looks the same.


----------



## vegascutty (Jul 14, 2005)

we want eazy back


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 8 2005, 05:47 PM~3967085
> *i know the story of that car.
> the green one.
> i know his nefews and shit.they live right up the street from me.
> ...



Is it driven? collecting dust? being shown? I really miss him too, I don't think he gets the respect he earned. Think about this if it wasnn't for him there would'nt be NWA. If NWA was'nt around think about what else would'nt be around. Thats just my opinion, I could be wrong.


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Oct 8 2005, 08:00 PM~3967116
> *Is it driven? collecting dust? being shown? I really miss him too, I don't think he gets the respect he earned. Think about this if it wasnn't for him there would'nt be NWA. If NWA was'nt around think about what else would'nt be around. Thats just my opinion, I could be wrong.
> *



He is the Godfather of Ganster Rap... with out him many peoples careers would not be what they are today... it was a shame his wife ran ruthless records to the ground after he died.....


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigpimpin25_@Oct 8 2005, 04:34 PM~3966597
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  I would think if he had money he would have a bigger stone or something.
> *


some cemetaries dont let you have big stones...or as far we know it was his last wish


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

i always put on some easy-e when im cruisin


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

:happysad:


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

R.I.P :angel:  :uh: :tears: :angel:


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

was his 63 the black one on the Real Compton City Gs video 
BTW RIP Eazy


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Oct 9 2005, 07:13 AM~3968672
> *was his 63 the black one on the Real Compton City Gs video
> BTW RIP Eazy
> *



I always thought the mint green one was his...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)




----------



## TrueOGcadi (Apr 20, 2003)

eazy e was bad ass, jus amagine if NWA never broke up...


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueOGcadi_@Oct 9 2005, 10:33 AM~3968839
> *eazy e was bad ass, jus amagine if NWA  never broke up...
> *



that was bound to happen no matter what I think IMO...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

Damn........he was awesome.....R.I.P. Eazy.
Loved his 63 too.


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

i get sad watching the bone thug videos were they show eazy 
:tears:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six_@Oct 8 2005, 02:29 PM~3966386
> *:angry:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

he was and will always be my favorite rapper of all time if it was not for him there would not be no dre or deathrow records it is funny if you get killed by a gun everyone bows down if u die of aids or a heart attack nobody cares that is fucked up r.i.p. eazy and i still bump his shit lol


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

:biggrin:  
http://music.yahoo.com/ar-314226-downloads--EazyE


http://launch.yahoo.com/ar-314226-videos--EazyE


----------



## DUVAL (Nov 14, 2003)

:angel:


----------



## LOWRIDERTRIKE81 (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawg_@Oct 8 2005, 01:20 PM~3966351
> *I miss Eazy :tears:
> *


me too


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

r.i.p to eazy-e he had a bunch of classics under his belt wich i still play loud as fuck today his voice n style was unique n till today no one has got on his level but yea im tryin to see more of his impala anyone got recent pics?


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

i always bump easy e first and last when i dj partys.


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lyrical_nerd_@Oct 9 2005, 04:46 PM~3970039
> *r.i.p to eazy-e he had a bunch of classics under his belt  wich i still play loud as fuck today his voice n style was unique n till today no one has got on his level but yea im tryin to see more of his impala anyone got recent pics?
> *


go to that link and play the video REAL COMPTON CITY G`s its in there alot  

http://launch.yahoo.com/ar-314226-videos--EazyE


----------



## ReagleRyder (Sep 17, 2005)

thars so weird reading this topic im playing my windows media player and "We Want Eazy" came on randomly and I only have a couple some out of 106 songs....


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

lol damn that is kinda crazy


----------



## ALN (May 6, 2004)

<<<<


> _Originally posted by sleepy526_@Oct 9 2005, 12:01 PM~3969286
> *i get sad watching the bone thug videos were they show eazy
> :tears:
> *


----------



## Big E (Jun 22, 2004)

:angel: :worship: Eazy-E


----------



## MR.IMP (Jul 22, 2005)

> *I don't think he gets the respect he earned. Think about this if it wasnn't for him there would'nt be NWA. If NWA was'nt around think about what else would'nt be around. Thats just my opinion, I could be wrong. *




You are right on in my opinion.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

see a quick peice off ass killed a talanted man..thats what happens when u are not protected..but ya know he had a unique voice and style that will be missed


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 8 2005, 04:47 PM~3967085
> *i know the story of that car.
> the green one.
> i know his nefews and shit.they live right up the street from me.
> ...


is the car driven? :0


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 10 2005, 12:33 PM~3975572
> *see a quick peice off ass killed a talanted man..thats what happens when u are not protected..but ya know he had a unique voice and style that will be missed
> *


yea defin. gotta watch out :0


----------



## Jake Jizzo (Nov 16, 2004)

made this a lil while back, its a sig of mine on another forum


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

studio gangsters


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:guns:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you suckas should get the double cd eazy-e: impact of a legend. it was released a few years back, it has a few new songs(none that great), but more importantly it has ALL his music videos. ALL. its pretty kool. WE WANT EAZY!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## MikeS (Oct 18, 2005)

eazy-e 4 life....
love the 63 and the videoclip only if u want it...
clips like only if u want it...i never see em...
nothing like eazy-e!
eazy RIP


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

Someone asked for pix..here's the car..

[attachmentid=349257]

Did a serch this car popped up with some chick next to it..think its his..
[attachmentid=349259]
"He rolled down his window and he started to say, it's all about making that GTA"-Eazy E
R.I.P


----------



## BigDeep (Sep 11, 2005)

my bad..eazy is with his 63 in the first pic..and its a 64 with the chick..i think i was paying attention to the chick then the car itself....bloody google searches... :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## Gotti (Apr 27, 2004)




----------



## 619SIXFOUR (Mar 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Oct 9 2005, 10:19 AM~3969356
> *he was and will always be my favorite rapper of all time if it was not for him there would not be no dre or deathrow records it is funny if you get killed by a gun everyone bows down if u die of aids or a heart attack nobody cares that is fucked up r.i.p. eazy and i still bump his shit lol
> *



I feel ya on that one homie.... ive been bumpin his shit for years... Before he died in elementery school till now that shits always in my tape/cd player. everyone always asks me ..dont you get tired of the that shit... I always respond with a FUCK YOU BITCH....!!! GET THE FUCK OUTA MY RIDE IF YOU DONT LIKE IT!!! MY CHICK LEARNED REAL QUICK TO NOT FUCK WIT ME WHEN IM BUMPIN MY SHIT... On the reals when ever Eazy is on i tell her to shut the fuck up and wait untill the track is over... lol . :biggrin:


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Nov 15 2005, 12:25 PM~4210117
> *I feel ya on that one homie.... ive been bumpin his shit for years... Before he died in elementery school till now that shits always in my tape/cd player.  everyone always asks me ..dont you get tired of the that shit... I always respond with a FUCK YOU BITCH....!!! GET THE FUCK OUTA MY RIDE IF YOU DONT LIKE IT!!! MY CHICK LEARNED REAL QUICK TO NOT FUCK WIT ME WHEN IM BUMPIN MY SHIT... On the reals when ever Eazy is on i tell her to shut the fuck up and wait untill the track is over... lol . :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

the old plaques you see in the videos are a trip


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper. i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

chill out homie, if ya aint got nothin good to say, dont say anything. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

:angel: Will allways remain in my heart real talk. :tears:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


You need to give respect when respect is do. :twak:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Nov 15 2005, 02:25 PM~4210117
> *I feel ya on that one homie.... ive been bumpin his shit for years... Before he died in elementery school till now that shits always in my tape/cd player.  everyone always asks me ..dont you get tired of the that shit... I always respond with a FUCK YOU BITCH....!!! GET THE FUCK OUTA MY RIDE IF YOU DONT LIKE IT!!! MY CHICK LEARNED REAL QUICK TO NOT FUCK WIT ME WHEN IM BUMPIN MY SHIT... On the reals when ever Eazy is on i tell her to shut the fuck up and wait untill the track is over... lol . :biggrin:
> *


sounds like sumthin easy-e would do  :roflmao:


----------



## westcoastridin (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


FUCK YOU MAN HAVE SOME FUCKING RESPECT EAZY E HAS DONE A LOT FOR MUSIC. THE BEST THING IS WHEN YOU HOP ON YOUR LO LO ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON AND BUMP A OLD SCHOOL EAZY E SONG BEST FELLING IN THE WOURLD. RESPECT PUTO :twak: :twak:


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by westcoastridin_@Nov 15 2005, 09:54 PM~4213427
> *FUCK YOU MAN HAVE SOME FUCKING RESPECT EAZY E HAS DONE A LOT FOR MUSIC. THE BEST THING IS WHEN YOU  HOP ON YOUR LO LO ON A SUNDAY  AFTERNOON AND BUMP  A OLD SCHOOL EAZY E SONG  BEST FELLING IN THE WOURLD.    RESPECT PUTO  :twak:  :twak:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

you can get in just about any car put on some eazy e and it automatic lo-lo status'(mentally)' not all cars have the effect :biggrin:  
eazy was the shit...


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 06:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


what an ignorant response....

1st- there was no EASY E
2nd- how the fuck could somebody "looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me."
3rd-THIS SHIT DOESN'T EVEN MAKE SENSE- *"no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper"*


maybe you should do some research.........i'll leave it at that................ :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

all i can say is rest in peace.


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

I MET LIL EAZY E IN LAS VEGAS WHEN I WAS THERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW. LIL E SOUNDS AND LOOKS JUST LIKE EAZY E. I CAUGHT HIM AT EXCALIBUR SHOOTIN CRAPS AT ABOUT 5 AM. DIDNT HAVE A MARKER JUST A $5 BILL AND A CHEAP PEN. FRAMED IT JUST IN CASE HE BLOWS UP


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIRDYLUV_@Nov 16 2005, 12:01 AM~4214310
> *I MET LIL EAZY E IN LAS VEGAS WHEN I WAS THERE FOR THE SUPER SHOW. LIL E  SOUNDS AND LOOKS JUST LIKE EAZY E. I CAUGHT HIM AT EXCALIBUR SHOOTIN CRAPS AT ABOUT 5 AM. DIDNT HAVE A MARKER JUST A $5 BILL AND A CHEAP PEN. FRAMED IT JUST IN CASE HE BLOWS UP
> *


that must of been some cool shit lil easy bumps just as good as easy


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79caddyman_@Oct 8 2005, 04:47 PM~3967085
> *i know the story of that car.
> the green one.
> i know his nefews and shit.they live right up the street from me.
> ...



you go tell the new owner i will buy that car CASH MONEY from him right now. so it can be shown for everyone to enjoy and appreciate! SERIOUSLY!..i dont care if i gotta pull a second mortgage out of my house, i will buy that muther fucker right now!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2005, 09:35 AM~4215898
> *you go tell the new owner i will buy that car CASH MONEY from him right now. so it can be shown for everyone to enjoy and appreciate!  SERIOUSLY!..i dont care if i gotta pull a second mortgage out of my house, i will buy that muther fucker right now!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

you guys gotta bump lil eazy his son sounds just like him...........lil eazier said than done is the shit sounds just like eazy with nwa.............


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cali_@Nov 16 2005, 04:39 PM~4218574
> *you guys gotta bump lil eazy his son sounds just like him...........lil eazier said than done is the shit sounds just like eazy with nwa.............
> *


another good one by lil easy is the consequences


----------



## san 312 (Apr 30, 2004)

I would have to agree, NWA has alot to do with alot of artist that are out now, Snoop said it best ,I am a product of the nwa family thru dre. SO you can also add alot of other rappers to that family Tree. The only thing I find fucked up is The one ***** reppin compton hard aint reachin back to pull lil eazy up in the spotlight. Game is on some bullshit , still trying to dis 50 , fuck what 50 is doing if he didnt make you, Move on and rallly up a squad of westcoast rappers. ***** needs to be slapped for saying he is bringin the westcoast back. Hope DRE & CUBE do the NWA reunoin with lil eazy. By the way the fisrt track to get bumped in my 64 is goona be (cruisin down the street in my 64)Boyz N the hood........ instant classic.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

been lookin for his CDs lately - can you guys tell me if the "Eternal E -best off" CD is any good? Like are there missing some important tracks ? thanks

that's whats on there...

1.Boyz-N-The Hood (Remix-Version)
2.8 Ball
3.Eazy-Duz-It
4.Eazy-er Said Than Dunn
5.No More?´s
6.We Want Eazy
7.Nobody Move
8.Radio
9.Only If You Want It
10.Neighborhood Sniper
11.I´d Rather F You
12.Automobile
13.N****z My Height Don´t Fight
14.Eazy Street
15.Old School Sh*t
16.Real Muthaph*ckkin G´s


RIP BIG EAZY


----------



## daLOWLOW (Nov 1, 2004)

AUTOMOBILE IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT EVER LOL


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 29 2005, 04:41 PM~4095521
> *studio gangsters
> *


Eazy wasnt a studio G like alot of rappers... he was from KPCC and was down for his hood


----------



## G'dupGbody (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Nov 17 2005, 04:52 AM~4222836
> *I would have to agree, NWA has alot to do with alot  of artist that are out now, Snoop said it best ,I am a product of the nwa family thru dre.  SO you can also add alot of other rappers to that family  Tree.  The only thing I find fucked up is The one ***** reppin compton hard aint reachin back to pull lil eazy up in the spotlight.  Game is on some bullshit , still trying to dis 50 , fuck what 50 is doing if he didnt make you, Move on and rallly up a squad of westcoast rappers.  ***** needs to be slapped for saying he is bringin the westcoast back.  Hope DRE & CUBE do the NWA reunoin with lil eazy.  By the way the fisrt track to get bumped in my 64 is goona be (cruisin down the street in my 64)Boyz N the hood........ instant classic.
> *


the best of NWA cd had a fold out and it shows how all the west coast rappers are connected to nwa


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

Easy e's son lil easy's 64...he came correct with this foe :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 17 2005, 05:09 AM~4222890
> *Eazy wasnt a studio G like alot of rappers... he was from KPCC and was down for his hood
> *


Also WC and MaC 10 arent Studio gangstas either.

Most people out side of Cali think they know what time it is.


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

What magazine is that?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

I remember doing a model replica of that 6trey.He past away before i could give it to him.Funny.I past by his old hood the other day.I live like 3 mins away.he was one of the best rappers out there.he is missed.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

that is from this month issue of rides and in the article he said he has his dads old impala in the shop gettin ready to redo it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

He might have bought it back


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 28 2006, 03:45 PM~5334498
> *What magazine is that?
> *



Rides homie


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

I remember being at Magic Mountain and there was Eazy E walking through a souvenir shop. He had a gang of giant size Samoan bodyguards, nobody could get close to him.


----------



## underageimp (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 17 2005, 03:35 AM~4222862
> *been lookin for his CDs lately - can you guys tell me if the "Eternal E -best off" CD is any good? Like are there missing some important tracks ?  thanks
> 
> that's whats on there...
> ...


Eternal E is the shit, I was listening to it today


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by underageimp_@Apr 28 2006, 05:18 PM~5335750
> *Eternal E is the shit, I was listening to it today
> *


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Apr 28 2006, 02:45 PM~5334498
> *What magazine is that?
> *


Here's what you should be looking for, it has the article on Lil Eazy-E.


----------



## HD Lowrider (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by san 312_@Nov 17 2005, 02:52 AM~4222836
> *I would have to agree, NWA has alot to do with alot  of artist that are out now, Snoop said it best ,I am a product of the nwa family thru dre.  SO you can also add alot of other rappers to that family  Tree.  The only thing I find fucked up is The one ***** reppin compton hard aint reachin back to pull lil eazy up in the spotlight.  Game is on some bullshit , still trying to dis 50 , fuck what 50 is doing if he didnt make you, Move on and rallly up a squad of westcoast rappers.  ***** needs to be slapped for saying he is bringin the westcoast back. Hope DRE & CUBE do the NWA reunoin with lil eazy.  By the way the fisrt track to get bumped in my 64 is goona be (cruisin down the street in my 64)Boyz N the hood........ instant classic.
> *


Here's what the Rides article states about that....


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 28 2006, 06:04 PM~5335681
> *I remember being at Magic Mountain and there was Eazy E walking through a souvenir shop.  He had a gang of giant size Samoan bodyguards, nobody could get close to him.
> *


IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY KITA FROM UCE WAS ONE OF HIS BODY GUARDS


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 28 2006, 02:05 PM~5334220
> *Easy e's son lil easy's 64...he came correct with this foe :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



thats not his car i hooked him up with igarashi from craps that igarashis workers car


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

REAL MUTHA FUKKIN G'S


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Ain't nothing like a stock, clean traditional Impala on D's!


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

ONLY IF YOU WANT IT


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

And BTW, E was from Sout Side Compton Crip, not Kelly Park if it matters.


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Eazy E was a true legend!!!! That could never be replaced, personally, everyone keeps making tupac, biggie, big pun ect look like they started some shit, but they can't compare to the path that eazy e left behind, funny how the greatest people get overlooked!!!!!!!!!!! R.I.P Eazy E


----------



## M.Cruz (Apr 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bowtieconnection_@Apr 28 2006, 08:14 PM~5336626
> *thats not his car  i hooked him up with igarashi from craps   that igarashis workers car
> *


got damn that car is clean like no other haha i thought to myself that wasnt right cause most of these rappers got some kind of candy paint or some other shit on there ride lmao.. is this the same car from the southside picnic


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm 22 and I remember the first time i heard Eazy-E...

I heard my cousin bumpin that shit in his El Camino on Cragars

I was like who's that? He said Eazy-E. Boyz in the Hood. :biggrin: 

Ever since then i listened to rap. (I was always listening to rock back then.)

To this day I have bought 187'um Dr. Dre Killa about 8 times  



Eazy muthafuckin E the ORIGINAL hip-hop thugsta. :worship: uffin:


----------



## DignityCarClub (Jan 28, 2003)

At least we know Eazy had a lowride....

Where is that 61 That 2pac used to rap about???

Bizzy Bone always raps about a 64 drop-top???

The Game's Lowride???

WTF???


----------



## peter cruz (Apr 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 28 2006, 09:44 PM~5336705
> *Ain't nothing like a stock, clean traditional Impala on D's!
> *


thats what im talking about


----------



## Dr. Kevorkian (Jan 3, 2006)

rip eazy-e


----------



## steeko (Sep 8, 2001)

RIP E'.. 
In Australia there woz little rap available in the late 80s period..
But u knew if someone had a e' album or NWA album,, they were suddenly given hardcore ruff status overnight LOL.

I still remember my parents confiscating my radio back then and any rap they found I had LOL. I was 12 in 1990 so I just wanted to be a black american rapper LOL and my white neighbourhood HATED me for it LOL.

Have grown up since then but still rock a easy and nwa track, man i even rock da lenchmob like that ish came out yesterday! A to the K to the 4 to the 7 !!!

Am also very interested to find out what happened to Easy E's rides.
Better yet, anyone up in here had the privelidge of having a pic with Easy E near your ride?

I'm guessing this would be rare to find a lowrider who still has their same car they owned in around 1990 era ??


----------



## HOP SKOTCH (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DignityCarClub_@Apr 28 2006, 11:00 PM~5337073
> *At least we know Eazy had a lowride....
> 
> Where is that 61 That 2pac used to rap about???
> ...


THAT 61 WAS IN THE TO LIVE AND DIE IN LA VIDEO


----------



## lethaljoe (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 9 2005, 02:07 PM~3970110
> *go to that link and play the video  REAL COMPTON CITY G`s its in there alot
> 
> http://launch.yahoo.com/ar-314226-videos--EazyE
> *


i love that video....southside puttin it down too


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

i remember hearing slow pain rappin in one song that he owned eazys old 64, i dont know if its tru or not


----------



## mafiacustoms (Oct 13, 2005)

that green 63 eazy e had was bought from the big homie oscar nunez from paramount.....south side cc... and thats a fact!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Droop$ (Aug 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 29 2006, 07:17 AM~5338098
> *THAT  61 WAS IN THE TO LIVE AND DIE IN LA VIDEO
> *


yea that car was tight :cheesy:


----------



## bowtieconnection (Dec 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by M.Cruz_@Apr 28 2006, 10:47 PM~5337030
> *got damn that car  is clean like no other haha i thought  to myself that wasnt right cause most of these rappers got some kind of  candy paint or some other shit on there ride lmao.. is this the same car  from the southside picnic
> 
> 
> ...



yes sir that is the one :biggrin:


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Clip of Eazy hopping his Impala and getting into a fight in the studio

http://youtube.com/watch?v=USCQ6JSzuiw&search=bone%20thugs


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Arsenio Hall's interview with Eazy and a live performance....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=d94N0vJmDvA&search=eazy%20e


----------



## Jeff (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Nov 17 2005, 05:48 AM~4222871
> *AUTOMOBILE IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT EVER LOL
> *


Much like a lot of Rap songs, "Automobile" is basically an Interpolation of a very early Parliament song called..."My Automobile." It's from Parliament's first album called Osmium from 1970, this was before Parliament hit big with Chocolate City in '74.

And I may add this, some people say Eazy is underated but I don't think so...Eazy has gotten his fair share of respect and credit for a genre of Rap that he helped pioneer.

If he was underated then you wouldn't be posting a topic like this.

"Eazy E, a muthafucka that's reaaaalllll!"


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Apr 29 2006, 04:28 PM~5340330
> *Arsenio Hall's interview with Eazy and a live performance....
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=d94N0vJmDvA&search=eazy%20e
> *


good skit


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

eazy is cool i bump his shit erryday

r.i.p


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


 Its crazy that this punk bitch from arkansas is popin off at the lip, EAZY was the homeboy an i know he would work this *****.........you must dont know any OG GANGSTA CRIPS............ 62 ECC on mine bitch 1


----------



## 915imperials (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

I miss Easy too. I was just reading this morning about Lil Easy in StreetLow Mag. Thanks Crenshaw's Finest for that link of Easy from The Arsenal Hall Show. Now, excuse me while I go and watch some music videos from Eternal E :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Apr 30 2006, 11:24 AM~5343039
> *
> 
> 
> ...



uffin:


----------



## Ridin Deep (Jun 20, 2002)

Eazy's a fuckin legend that will never die... R.I.P

I bet Lil Eazy would be the last person to ever be fucked with in compton!!!! i could be wrong tho, what the fuck do I know...im from Ohio hahahaha!!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Ohio.Compton.hmmm.samething.


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Nov 14 2005, 10:11 AM~4202190
> *Someone asked for pix..here's the car..
> 
> [attachmentid=349257]
> ...




THATS THE HOMIE SQUEEKY'S 64


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Apr 30 2006, 09:24 AM~5343039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that the homie yasushi & O.G mike's work


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

eazy e - only if you want it video...enjoy!!!

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...4B0327961811368


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i miss arsenio hall


----------



## capriceking (May 1, 2006)

I own that orignal 1963 eazy e trey it's up for sale if you interrested hit me up</span> [email protected]


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

Eazy put that oil-&-gas to my lowriding candle back in '88 w/ that blue sixfoe in his "Eazy-er Said Than Dunn" video, then came Kid Frost's "La Raza" video in '90, then I discovered LRM in '95, back to model cars after a 14-year interest loss in '96, began ordering LRB in '97, all due to Eazy-E! R.I.P & THANX!!! :thumbsup: :tears: :angel:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

How much are you asking capriceking?


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


WATCH YOUR MOUTH CUZZ!! YOU NEED TO STOP SPEAKIN' ON SHIT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT!! REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@May 17 2006, 01:54 PM~5444945
> *WATCH YOUR MOUTH CUZZ!!  YOU NEED TO STOP SPEAKIN' ON SHIT YOU KNOW NOTHING ABOUT!! REAL TALK!!!!!!!!!
> *


TRUE :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

just ignore that fool.Only us fans know whats up.I live down the street from his hood.


----------



## RESURRECTION (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BLVD_@Apr 30 2006, 02:21 PM~5343664
> *uffin:
> *


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

I respect everyone that is from Compton and the shit they go through on daily basis, through out the years I learned and researched alot of stuff about south central and especially Compton, to a point of obssession, and I first heard about it from rappers like Easy, I would love to go and visit all the spots, but I'm afraid my white ass would get smoked. Anyway people like Easy, Dre, etc put compton on the map and if it wasnt for them people like me would never know about it, its really fascinating to me the lifestyle....peace to everyone!


----------



## THA LIFE (Oct 26, 2004)

FUCC TAMEKO DAT BITCH.....FOR ALL WHO DONT KNOW THAT BITCH HAD SOMETHIN TO DO WITH HIS DEATH...HE DID NOT HAVE AIDS.. HE WAS INJECTED WITH IT.. WHILE HAVING NEUMONIA.. NEUMONIA HAS YOUR SYSTEM DOWN TO THE LOWEST.. WHITE CELLS CANT FIGHT ON THEIR OWN HAVING THIS... THAT BITCH HAD SOMEONE DO THIS......INJECTED HIM WIT FULL BLOWN AIDS.....

SHE NEVER HAD A WILL LEFT TO HER UNTIL HIS DEATH BED.. HE WAS INCOHERANT AT THE TIME.... HIS OWN MOMMA COULD NOT SEE HIM UNTIL THE WILL WAS MADE OUT... YEAH I KNOW THE FACTS... MY ROLL DOG IS EAZY'S FIRST AND I MEAN 1ST COUSIN...EAZY USE TO PICK US UP ON FRIDAYS AND WE GO TO WESTSIDE RADIO AT KDAY.. BACK WHEN IT WAS 1580...

I MISS EAZY TOO....SMOKIN FAT ASS JOINTS IN HIS BLACK ROOM... BIG BOWLS OF DIFFERENT CHRONICS.....


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 28 2006, 08:13 PM~5336624
> *IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY KITA FROM UCE WAS ONE OF HIS BODY GUARDS
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Nov 15 2005, 02:25 PM~4210117
> *I feel ya on that one homie.... ive been bumpin his shit for years... Before he died in elementery school till now that shits always in my tape/cd player.  everyone always asks me ..dont you get tired of the that shit... I always respond with a FUCK YOU BITCH....!!! GET THE FUCK OUTA MY RIDE IF YOU DONT LIKE IT!!! MY CHICK LEARNED REAL QUICK TO NOT FUCK WIT ME WHEN IM BUMPIN MY SHIT... On the reals when ever Eazy is on i tell her to shut the fuck up and wait untill the track is over... lol . :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: I HEARD THAT!! SHIT...I PUT MY HOMEBOY OUT AND HIS CHICK. BITCH UP THERE COMLAINING "DAMN YOU AINT GOT NO JIGGA? THIS MUSIC IS DRAWING." I DROPPED THE SIDE, PUT THEM BOTH OUT, AND 3 WHEELED DOWN THE BLOCK!!


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

that dude that wanted the 2nd mortgage.... holla at me!! :biggrin:

btw, props to E.... bumped plenty of his tunes


----------



## 187PURE (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jul 1 2007, 12:08 AM~8211228
> *I respect everyone that is from Compton and the shit they go through on daily basis, through out the years I learned and researched alot of stuff about south central and especially Compton, to a point of obssession, and I first heard about it from rappers like Easy, I would love to go and visit all the spots, but I'm afraid my white ass would get smoked. Anyway people like Easy, Dre, etc put compton on the map and if it wasnt for them people like me would never know about it, its really fascinating to me the lifestyle....peace to everyone!
> *


YOU AINT NEVER LIED :guns: AND IF YOU DO GET THE URGE, DRIVE FAST AND CHECK YOUR REAR VIEW FOOL


----------



## chromerollin (May 29, 2007)

been nothing ever quite as good since n.w.a. with easy in my opinion


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chromerollin_@Jul 2 2007, 10:39 AM~8218413
> *been nothing ever quite as good since n.w.a. with easy in my opinion
> *


SAME HERE HOMMIE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

:angel: 11523 :angel:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 30 2007, 10:36 PM~8211368
> *WESTSIDE RADIO AT KDAY.. BACK WHEN IT WAS 1580...
> *


i bet most peeps here don't even know what that is


----------



## vet-ridah1 (Nov 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GTMS714_@Jul 2 2007, 11:15 AM~8218632
> *i bet most peeps here don't even know what that is
> *


WASNT IT EAZY DOES IT HE MENTION THAT STATION?


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)

I think itz really cool dat he died 12 or so yearz ago,& catz r still talkin bout him!!!


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

He sure could rap!........................................until Ice Cube left! RIP Eazy!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THA LIFE_@Jun 30 2007, 11:36 PM~8211368
> *FUCC TAMEKO DAT BITCH.....FOR ALL WHO DONT KNOW THAT BITCH HAD SOMETHIN TO DO WITH HIS DEATH...HE DID NOT HAVE AIDS.. HE WAS INJECTED WITH IT.. WHILE HAVING NEUMONIA.. NEUMONIA HAS YOUR SYSTEM DOWN TO THE LOWEST.. WHITE CELLS CANT FIGHT ON THEIR OWN HAVING THIS... THAT BITCH HAD SOMEONE DO THIS......INJECTED HIM WIT FULL BLOWN AIDS.....
> 
> SHE NEVER HAD A WILL LEFT TO HER UNTIL HIS DEATH BED.. HE WAS INCOHERANT AT THE TIME.... HIS OWN MOMMA COULD NOT SEE HIM UNTIL THE WILL WAS MADE OUT... YEAH I KNOW THE FACTS... MY ROLL DOG IS EAZY'S FIRST AND I MEAN 1ST COUSIN...EAZY USE TO PICK US UP ON FRIDAYS AND WE GO TO WESTSIDE RADIO AT KDAY.. BACK WHEN IT WAS 1580...
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jun 30 2007, 11:08 PM~8211228
> *I respect everyone that is from Compton and the shit they go through on daily basis, through out the years I learned and researched alot of stuff about south central and especially Compton, to a point of obssession, and I first heard about it from rappers like Easy, I would love to go and visit all the spots, but I'm afraid my white ass would get smoked. Anyway people like Easy, Dre, etc put compton on the map and if it wasnt for them people like me would never know about it, its really fascinating to me the lifestyle....peace to everyone!
> *


roll with me.ill take care of you. :biggrin:


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

R.I.P EAZY-E


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P EAZY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

Eazy-E was the shit. I think Mike Jones new remix to My 64 is a joke. He is using people to make his album a top seller. He had to drop that album a while back never did.


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

I heard his daughter is a stuck up air head


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 187PURE_@Jul 2 2007, 11:15 AM~8217958
> *:roflmao: I HEARD THAT!!  SHIT...I PUT MY HOMEBOY OUT AND HIS CHICK.  BITCH UP THERE COMLAINING "DAMN YOU AINT GOT NO JIGGA? THIS MUSIC IS DRAWING."  I DROPPED THE SIDE, PUT THEM BOTH OUT, AND 3 WHEELED DOWN THE BLOCK!!
> *


LOL People freak if its old west coast stuff. 

"Man that shit is wack, you got any Cassidy?"

:uh:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop'em_@Jul 3 2007, 12:51 PM~8227146
> *Eazy-E was the shit. I think Mike Jones new remix to My 64 is a joke. He is using people to make his album a top seller. He had to drop that album a while back never did.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 01:47 PM~8219584
> *roll with me.ill take care of you. :biggrin:
> *


I might take you up on that offer one of these days :thumbsup:


----------



## 310~SFCC (Jan 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jul 2 2007, 01:47 PM~8219584
> *roll with me.ill take care of you. :biggrin:
> *


FOOL U LIVE IN COMPTON ESTATES.... :biggrin: 







J/P


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

RIP Eazy...KDAY AM 1580...Back in the mid eighties hangin with my homies in downtown and eating King Taco... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HowLow (Jun 11, 2006)

Eazy bangs hard as fuck. Yeah he didn't write alot of own lyrics and had Ice Cube writin um for part of his career but he had the delivery and the vocals for the game no lie. Without him we wouldnt have Gangsta rap. He also put Bone Thugs and Brownside on the map. Much love Eazy and R.I.P


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79regal+Jul 4 2007, 06:13 PM~8235650-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KingSuper (Jul 15, 2006)

bada ba pow... Easy
bada ba pow.... E
Its that man, cummin up from the land of the cpt... Whats my muthafakin name? Easy!


----------



## Dr Funky (Nov 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@May 1 2006, 11:43 AM~5349035
> *Ohio.Compton.hmmm.samething.
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@Jul 6 2007, 02:58 PM~8249494
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

post up some pics from cpt! :biggrin:


----------



## rudeboi3 (Jun 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@Jul 4 2007, 01:44 AM~8231986
> *I heard his daughter is a stuck up air head
> *


any pics of her! sounds like my kinda girl!


----------



## TOWN CAR92 (Jan 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Eighty Six+Oct 8 2005, 04:29 PM~3966386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 miller cans???? what the fuck? shit if your gonna be disrespectful at least use a 40 of some OE


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


 :uh: lmao? this coming from an Ark'NSauce "lowrider". haha little bitch turn off your fucking jt tracks and stop listening to avril lavigne songs.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE+Jun 30 2007, 10:08 PM~8211228-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unless of course you're one of the few whiteboys that also hang in the dark alleys.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 915imperials_@Apr 30 2006, 09:24 AM~5343039
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## STLPINKCUTTY (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

So who owns the Eazy E's 63? After he died did the car fall into the hands of his family?


----------



## spinner (Apr 8, 2006)

eazy was my first influence into the lowriding game back in 94 and since then i had always wanted a lowrider. got my first one, a blue 63 impala 2 years ago, juice it myself (help from my old man) a year ago and lovin every minute.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Nov 14 2005, 11:11 AM~4202190
> *Someone asked for pix..here's the car..
> 
> [attachmentid=349257]
> ...


Thats not his 64. That was in Lowrider and that chick is Raquel Estrada. She used to sit in front of me in English class back in high school. VVHS baby. :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 21 2007, 07:53 AM~9049765
> *Thats not his 64. That was in Lowrider and that chick is Raquel Estrada. She used to sit in front of me in English class back in high school. VVHS baby. :biggrin:
> *


Pics or your lieing.


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2007, 10:13 AM~9050492
> *Pics or your lieing.
> *


X5


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

true story, I know her whole family, Chris Scott whooped her older brother Miguel's ass during 3rd period P.E.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Oct 21 2007, 10:13 AM~9050492
> *Pics or your lieing.
> *


X67578457868096978584 :0 :0


----------



## E DUB (Aug 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HD Lowrider_@Apr 28 2006, 06:04 PM~5335681
> *I remember being at Magic Mountain and there was Eazy E walking through a souvenir shop.  He had a gang of giant size Samoan bodyguards, nobody could get close to him.
> *


one of them was probably kita from uce.


----------



## El raton (Oct 8, 2003)

rip :angel: :angel: he was a real rapper


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)

RIP EAZY-E


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

Eazy-E sniper remix
<embed src="http://lads.myspace.com/videos/vplayer.swf" flashvars="m=80309&v=2&type=video" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="430" height="346"></embed>
Add to My Profile | More Videos

R.I.P Eazy


----------



## Az Lowrider (Mar 19, 2007)

^^^^^^

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=...l&videoid=80309


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

R.I.P EAZY-E


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## custom (Oct 17, 2004)

anymore stashed pictures of eazy-e's six trey?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by custom_@May 11 2008, 01:58 AM~10627093
> *anymore stashed pictures of eazy-e's six trey?
> *


x2


----------



## CHALIO (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N9xcteWId0U


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## 14#monte (Feb 15, 2008)

uffin: uffin: :angel: :angel: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## oorefluxoo (Apr 27, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## BACKBUMPERJUAN (Oct 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 8 2005, 12:43 PM~3966218
> *Any info on what happened to his lolo after he passed alway?
> *


i know who got it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPERJUAN_@Jun 9 2008, 09:49 PM~10834481
> *i know who got it
> *


----------



## LaYiNgItLoW (Jun 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dr Funky_@Jul 3 2007, 11:44 PM~8231986
> *I heard his daughter is a stuck up air head
> *


she's also a rich snotty brat. i was watching mtv one day and then super sweet sixteen came on and right when i was about to change it i see a pic of eazy e and i was like ohshit! it showed her having her sweet 16 and she was a total bitch. lil eazy e was nowhere to be found


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LaYiNgItLoW_@Jun 13 2008, 04:52 PM~10865180
> *she's also a rich snotty brat. i was watching mtv one day and then super sweet sixteen came on and right when i was about to change it i see a pic of eazy e and i was like ohshit! it showed her having her sweet 16 and she was a total bitch. lil eazy e was nowhere to be found
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 7 2006, 08:45 PM~5386968
> *eazy e - only if you want it video...enjoy!!!
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...4B0327961811368
> *


 :thumbsup: RIP Eazy-E :angel:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:angry:


> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


 :angry: STAY YUR STUPID ASS IN ARKASSAS U IDIOT!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LaYiNgItLoW_@Jun 13 2008, 03:52 PM~10865180
> *she's also a rich snotty brat. i was watching mtv one day and then super sweet sixteen came on and right when i was about to change it i see a pic of eazy e and i was like ohshit! it showed her having her sweet 16 and she was a total bitch. lil eazy e was nowhere to be found
> *


 I WAS THAR LIL EAZY WAS THAR..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA (Aug 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by custom_@Oct 8 2005, 12:43 PM~3966218
> *Any info on what happened to his lolo after he passed alway?
> *


 IT IS FOR SALE RIGHT NOW 1500..AS IS...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11402420
> *IT IS FOR SALE RIGHT NOW 1500..AS IS...
> *


What :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 21 2008, 11:38 AM~11402420
> *IT IS FOR SALE RIGHT NOW 1500..AS IS...
> *


 :0


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 21 2008, 11:26 AM~11402339
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wuz up el monte whats good homie
this video has to be the best E did


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 21 2008, 10:38 AM~11402420
> *IT IS FOR SALE RIGHT NOW 1500..AS IS...
> *



more info please .........


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 21 2008, 07:34 PM~11406481
> *wuz up el monte whats good homie
> this video has to be the best E did
> *


whats up homie been good looking for a job but their ain't shit here in Clovis :uh: . how you been bro, yeah it was  is the pontiac still in paint prison


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 21 2008, 10:38 AM~11402420
> *IT IS FOR SALE RIGHT NOW 1500..AS IS...
> *


1500-- are you serious I wanna see pics-- EVEN IF IT IS SOLD ALREADY WHICH IM SURE IT IS..


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Boyz in that Hood (G Mix)


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Aug 24 2008, 07:44 PM~11426757
> *whats up homie been good looking for a job but their ain't shit here in Clovis :uh: .  how you been bro, yeah it was  is the pontiac still in paint prison
> *


 :nono: Oldsmobile :biggrin: naw man, even worst that mother fucker went bankrupt and took off with my down payment. If it wasn't for my big bro going to ck on my ride it would have ended up in the inpound with the rest of the cars in his shop. I had just gone by his shop 4 days earlier and he didn't say shit. But don't worry I got a few people on this :machinegun:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hialeah56_@Aug 25 2008, 08:08 PM~11436672
> *:nono: Oldsmobile :biggrin:  naw man, even worst that mother fucker went bankrupt and took off with my down payment. If it wasn't for my big bro going to ck on my ride it would have ended up in the inpound with the rest of the cars in his shop. I had just gone by his shop  4 days earlier  and he didn't say shit. But don't worry I got a few people on this :machinegun:
> *


 :0 I forgot. damn really that must suck.


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Aug 21 2008, 01:38 PM~11402420
> *IT IS FOR SALE RIGHT NOW 1500..AS IS...
> *


There is no way in hell!!! It would be gone quick.


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Aztec Pride_@Aug 19 2008, 09:04 PM~11387096
> *:angry:
> :angry: STAY YUR STUPID ASS IN ARKASSAS U IDIOT!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

eazy-e is the greatest


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


WHO THE FUCK IS THIS GUY TO BE TALKING ABOUT EASY-E!!! PROBABLY SOME DUMB FUCKING HILLBILLY WHO LISTENS TO TIM MCGRAW AND SHIT! STAY IN ARKANSAS YOU DUMB HICK!!! NO RESPECT FOR EASY GETS NO PLAY ON HERE HOMIE....AND BESDIES I BET YOU NEVER EVEN BUILT A CAR BEFORE! :angry: :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by E DUB_@Oct 21 2007, 11:15 PM~9053694
> *one of them was probably kita from uce.
> *


 :0


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

I would have to say Eazy E and only Eazy is the reason I got into lowridin.I am 19 and Ive been listening to him since I was like 4.People look at me like Im crazy when I pull up to a light bumpin "Fuck the Police".Suge Night is the one who killed Eazy.Theres no way you could just collapse,have full blown aids and die in a couple of weeks.None of his 8 kids had it and his wife didnt have it.Suge was on Jimmy Kimmel Live and made a comment about people going around with a needle filled with aids infected blood and sticking people with it,"Like Some Eazy E shit" were his exact words.the crowd instantly Boo'd him.Check out Eazy E's son LIL E.he has an album dropping soon called "Prince of compton".I dont know if any of you watched the Hip Hop Honors when They honored Eazy.His son did the performance.I swear I was watchin Eazy on stage...beleive it or not my mom and my oldest brother got me into Eazy E and Bone Thugs and I havent stopped listening since.I truly beleive that there music is the realest there is and ever will be.I get pissed everytime I see these wannabe's bumpin Bone,Eazy or NWA.Lil E has a song comin out called They Killed You,its basically his thoughts and beleifs on how his father died.He also has an unreleased verse of Eazy thats never been heard by no more than a couple of people that should be on his album.Kinda a long paragraph but im just trying to keep a legend alive...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HOP SKOTCH_@Apr 28 2006, 10:13 PM~5336624
> *IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY KITA FROM UCE WAS ONE OF HIS BODY GUARDS
> *


I was told that two of his bodygaurds,the two big guys that were twins were his older brothers but i could be wrong...


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 05:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


He was a true business man,you know what he did to Dre,Dre day is only eazys Pay day.He took nothing and turned it into a multi million dollar company.He gave Bone a shot and look what happaned,the single greatest rap group ever.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 29 2008, 09:26 PM~11476075
> *He was a true business man,you know what he did to Dre,Dre day is only eazys Pay day.He took nothing and turned it into a multi million dollar company.He gave Bone a shot and look what happaned,the single greatest rap group ever.
> *


Im with ya on alot of what ya say-- and he did take and blow bone the fuc up-- BUT AS FAR AS BEING THE SINGLE GREATEST RAP GROUP EVER-- come on now-- WE ALL KNOW THAT WAS N.W.A :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

damn.
so what really happened to JFK then?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

i heard he didnt write his own lyrics :0


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Nov 17 2005, 03:48 AM~4222871
> *AUTOMOBILE IS THE FUNNIEST SHIT EVER LOL
> *


I said BIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIITCh!!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

rip eazy

:angel:


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

:0 :angry: :machinegun: :guns: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHqnqRvcKF8&feature=related


----------



## og58pontiac (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by H-TOWN_ACE_@Oct 27 2008, 06:48 PM~11988805
> *i heard he didnt write his own lyrics :0
> *


Who,JFK?????


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Str8 Of tha streetz of muthaphukkin' Compton :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 9 2005, 05:14 AM~3968704
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :angel: :angel:


----------



## WEST UP (Sep 27, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

good topic. RIP


----------



## topdog (Jul 10, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

so where the fuck is the 63 at


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Krayzied (May 13, 2007)

Does anyone have a REAL answer on what happened to that Money Green 63...I've wondered this since he died.


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Krayzied_@Dec 23 2008, 02:35 AM~12505944
> *Does anyone have a REAL answer on what happened to that Money Green 63...I've wondered this since he died.
> *


sold in c/l i do belive


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAKIN MONEY_@Dec 23 2008, 03:13 PM~12508392
> *sold in c/l i do belive
> *


to who? :dunno:


----------



## capriceking (May 1, 2006)

* IF ANY1 IS LOOKING TO BUY EAZY-E 63 I KNOW THE OWNER OF IT AND HE WANTS TO SELL IT SO SHOOT ME AN EMAIL TO [email protected] AND I KAN PUT U IN CONTACT WITH HIM*


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

pm sent...


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## English (Feb 2, 2009)




----------



## Ecalderon (Feb 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EazyE10286_@Aug 29 2008, 09:08 PM~11475940
> *I would have to say Eazy E and only Eazy is the reason I got into lowridin.I am 19 and Ive been listening to him since I was like 4.People look at me like Im crazy when I pull up to a light bumpin "Fuck the Police".Suge Night is the one who killed Eazy.Theres no way you could just collapse,have full blown aids and die in a couple of weeks.None of his 8 kids had it and his wife didnt have it.Suge was on Jimmy Kimmel Live and made a comment about people going around with a needle filled with aids infected blood and sticking people with it,"Like Some Eazy E shit" were his exact words.the crowd instantly Boo'd him.Check out Eazy E's son LIL E.he has an album dropping soon called "Prince of compton".I dont know if any of you watched the Hip Hop Honors when They honored Eazy.His son did the performance.I swear I was watchin Eazy on stage...beleive it or not my mom and my oldest brother got me into Eazy E and Bone Thugs and I havent stopped listening since.I truly beleive that there music is the realest there is and ever will be.I get pissed everytime I see these wannabe's bumpin Bone,Eazy or NWA.Lil E has a song comin out called They Killed You,its basically his thoughts and beleifs on how his father died.He also has an unreleased verse of Eazy thats never been heard by no more than a couple of people that should be on his album.Kinda a long paragraph but im just trying to keep a legend alive...
> *



True ..Ive heard this before .Suge had to do something with his death .


Eazy will always be a legend no matter what .There will never be another eazy e and thats real talk .


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by English_@Mar 11 2009, 09:26 PM~13254952
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## red Hormiga (Oct 3, 2008)

SO WHER IS IT?  DID SOMEONE BUY IT OR IS IT STILL UP 4 SALE :|


----------



## Tyrone (Mar 11, 2002)

Fourteen years ago today Eric 'Eazy-E' Wright passed away. Let's take a moment to reflect on how his life affected hip-hop, lowriding, and AIDS awareness. R.I.P. 'Eazy-E'. :angel:


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

TTT. R.I.P


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

:angel:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

really like this song :thumbsup:


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

The final version with ren in it is badass too.


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@May 30 2009, 04:43 PM~14048097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Mar 26 2009, 08:38 AM~13394724
> *Fourteen years ago today Eric 'Eazy-E' Wright passed away. Let's take a moment to reflect on how his life affected hip-hop, lowriding, and AIDS awareness. R.I.P. 'Eazy-E'.  :angel:
> *


He is the reason I am lowriding today,been listening to him since I was like 5.Its a MUST to always have Eazy in the cd player...


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

ttt for eazy


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Cadillac_Fleetwood (May 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDeville_@May 30 2009, 05:43 PM~14048097
> *
> 
> 
> ...


notice how he said Lay It Low on 33 seconds :biggrin: 
R.I.P. Eazy Mutha Fuccin E wonder how rap would of been if he was alive today i wouldnt have to listen to this garbage ass shit we call music even tho i dnt listen to it


----------



## silver-metal 82 (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Nov 15 2005, 12:25 PM~4210117
> *I feel ya on that one homie.... ive been bumpin his shit for years... Before he died in elementery school till now that shits always in my tape/cd player.  everyone always asks me ..dont you get tired of the that shit... I always respond with a FUCK YOU BITCH....!!! GET THE FUCK OUTA MY RIDE IF YOU DONT LIKE IT!!! MY CHICK LEARNED REAL QUICK TO NOT FUCK WIT ME WHEN IM BUMPIN MY SHIT... On the reals when ever Eazy is on i tell her to shut the fuck up and wait untill the track is over... lol . :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 15 2005, 04:24 PM~4211839
> *soory to all the gente I'm gonna piss off but easy e didnt looke like nothing but a lazy bitch to me. God father of gangster rap, no I think he started dumb fucks rappin about a bunch of shit and thought it was real just because they put it on paper.  i hope they at least gave him a haircut before they buried that ugly fuck
> *


oooh! karma is a mothafucka! the chick your fuckn (or in your case) the dude fuckn you is infected with aids! :burn:


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

he aint dead but in my opinion, ice cube deserves mad respect too! ..he wrote the lyrics to most of the nwa classics :biggrin:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Jul 2 2007, 11:56 AM~8218533
> *:angel:  11523  :angel:
> *


11523 ?
what does this mean


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

ttt for the cpt uffin:


----------



## elmo (Nov 21, 2005)

RIP EAZY E

RESPECT :worship:


----------



## NINETYSEXLAC (Nov 12, 2008)

11523 means the number of days he lived in this world. R.I.P. EAZY MUTHA FUCKING E


----------



## mkvelidadon (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Oct 8 2005, 08:54 PM~3968126
> *He is the Godfather of Ganster Rap... with out him many peoples careers would not be what they are today... it was a shame his wife ran ruthless records to the ground after he died.....
> *


Ugh he was middle class. Y'all acting like you forgot about Scholly d, Ice Cube, Ice-T and them. Ice himself said Eazy was riding rounds in a red jeep and that he didn't even what "6-4" meant when "Boyz N Da Hood" was written by Cube......


----------



## JUCYAZ (Jul 16, 2006)

RIP EAZY.............................


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## mister x (Feb 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ''79blkmonte''_@Dec 17 2008, 10:49 AM~12455564
> *so where the fuck is the 63 at
> *


trey is still in la the owner drove it from la to santa barbara about a month ago say it for sale i think 13gs :0 pink slip still says and i seen it eric wright


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## lac84 (Feb 12, 2009)




----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

much rumours but no recent pictures.. :nosad:


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

ANY ONE KNOW IF HE WAS IN A CLUB


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)




----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Eighty7_@Oct 8 2005, 01:29 PM~3966386
> *:angry:
> *


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Any news or recent pics of the 63???


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Any news or recent pics of the 63???


x2uffin:


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

I got a finders fee for someone to lead me to his 63


----------



## BACKBUMMPERJUAN (Jul 4, 2009)

custom said:


> Any info on what happened to his lolo after he passed alway?


my boy got it


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

BACKBUMMPERJUAN said:


> my boy got it


Pm sent


----------



## pancho pistolas (Jun 13, 2011)

idk , i dig his music but you guys act like we get a three day weekend on the day of his death , :dunno: , wtf ?


----------



## alexar956 (Jan 18, 2010)

everyone forgot about this vedio, best footage of his mint green 63


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

500 finders fee to get me the current owners info on this 63


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

Frank Rizzo owns it from Salinas, CA


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow at some of the disrespect shown to Eazy, I'm not even going to quote the post and give him fame, but damn no your place and shut your mouth..

Eazy was a true innovator with a great flow and one of the most unique voices ever. There aren't many batter feelings then cruising in my 64 SS and bumping some Eazy...

Oh yes special mention to E for introducing my favorite group to the masses. Bone Thugs-N-Harmony, almost 20 years in the game and 60 million records sold and still going strong with no end in site.

RUTHLES FOR LIFE..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

alexar956 said:


> everyone forgot about this vedio, best footage of his mint green 63


Damn good video. Those were the days, back in '93 when that album busted out. Rip to a legend.


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## Bear (May 29, 2010)

:thumbsup:


hotstuff5964 said:


> you suckas should get the double cd eazy-e: impact of a legend. it was released a few years back, it has a few new songs(none that great), but more importantly it has ALL his music videos. ALL. its pretty kool. WE WANT EAZY!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

I don't drink Brass Monkey, like to be funky, nick nag Eazy E your 8 Ball junky.
RIP. Eazy!


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Wrong lyrics but its the thought that counts lol.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

64 or 63? I'm thinking 63.


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Heath V said:


> ^ Wrong lyrics but its the thought that counts lol.


How many white guys do you know that can even come close..lol


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

440sled said:


> How many white guys do you know that can even come close..lol


Lol im Italian and ive been listening to him since a child, im now 31.. Thats no excuse lol..


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Ive been able to find eazy e's mint green 63, working on hopefully buying it :x:


----------



## Junior LOC (Jun 19, 2011)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ive been able to find eazy e's mint green 63, working on hopefully buying it :x:


I'm very proud of you Son! Lol


----------



## Heath V (Oct 12, 2010)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ive been able to find eazy e's mint green 63, working on hopefully buying it :x:


How much?


----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

Heath V said:


> How much?


a million dollars


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE (Feb 5, 2009)

Heath V said:


> Wow at some of the disrespect shown to Eazy, I'm not even going to quote the post and give him fame, but damn no your place and shut your mouth..
> 
> Eazy was a true innovator with a great flow and one of the most unique voices ever. There aren't many batter feelings then cruising in my 64 SS and bumping some Eazy...
> 
> ...


uffin: REAL SHIT ! I WILL ALWAYS BUMP EAZY!


----------



## motecarlosean (Oct 29, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

westcoastlowrider said:


> Ive been able to find eazy e's mint green 63, working on hopefully buying it :x:


Where did you find it? Not the exact location of course


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

A dude from the bottoms owns the car.


----------



## Jared (Mar 6, 2005)

What are you going to do, sniff the fucking seat?













Seat sniffer.


----------

